# Costco LED Light?



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ct60g said:


> Hey guys, so I was in Costco yesterday and I noticed they've started carrying 4' long LED shop lights. They're designed to be hung over a work bench or whatever, but I thought they'd work great over an aquarium as well. Plus the best part is, they're super cheap, like $25 (Canadian). My questions are related more to the color spectrum and intensity of the light.
> 
> I have a picture of the light below that show the specs of the light, but basically I'm wondering if its really bad for your tank to have 4000K lighting as opposed to the usual 6500K or so. For this price, I could buy the light and try to open it up and possibly replace some of the LEDs to make it closer to the 6000K range. But will it be useless in its current 4000K form?
> 
> ...


That is pretty sweet, and as an emergency fallback light quite handy.

That is NOT to say it can't be a primary light source.. it can..
and there is really no need to adjust the color temp unless it was a personal preference..

Oddly enough they are $34.99 US here:
http://www.menards.com/main/mainten...3300-lumen-led-shop-light/p-1444423574927.htm

Should be $19 if in line w/ CA to US currency conversion..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

The Menards version pushes 2620 Lux at 17"

Approx 40 PAR


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Not $25 here in NJ, they're more like $35-40 for the fixture. I just picked up the 2 bulb set only they sold for $25, I replaced my basement lights and they are very bright.

I grew plants with some old non plant T8s from a tank and fixture I received so I don't see why this wouldn't work.


----------

